# Adjusting my driver



## sulgolf (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi guys, recently copped a Lynx Predator driver, and I wanna adjust the loft as it’s not quite right, how do I go about doing that, it looks like a fairly simple set up but just wanna clarify how to do it?
Cheers


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 9, 2019)

If it's on an adjustable adapter you simply unscrew the adapter, rotated head as required and indicated, re torque the screw using the tool provided (or with care and a torx bit if that's what you are using.


----------



## casuk (Dec 9, 2019)

Also when tightening the screw keep turning until you hear it click that will be it locked it place,


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 9, 2019)

casuk said:



			Also when tightening the screw keep turning until you hear it click that will be it locked it place,
		
Click to expand...

It's not really locked - the click is simply the torque setting of the tool, designed primarily to ensure that the (lightweight) adapter screw and thead aren't damaged.
More a case of if you tighten it correctly (to that torque) without any foreign matter present etc - it shouldn't come undone....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2019)

How do these adjustable heads work.  So you rotate the clubhead and clearly that makes it either open or closed relative to where it started.  Do you just then grip it so it's square - and that's it?  I just can't picture in my head how the lofting up/down then works.  Guess it just does.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 9, 2019)

And do it over a carpet or grass in case the head comes off the shaft, I did an old TM driver once over my patio and the head fell from my grip and put a nice ding in it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2019)

casuk said:



			Also when tightening the screw keep turning until you hear it click that will be it locked it place,
		
Click to expand...

Always a scary moment. It feels as though you are going to snap it off but then you hear the click, OP it is substantial, and you can exhale and breathe properly again.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 9, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How do these adjustable heads work.  So you rotate the clubhead and clearly that makes it either open or closed relative to where it started.  Do you just then grip it so it's square - and that's it?  I just can't picture in my head how the lofting up/down then works.  Guess it just does.
		
Click to expand...

I think the Cobra one can adjust the loft without opening or closing the face.
Sure I saw it somewhere.
Not a fan of adjustable heads really ,as only one setting suits you so the real value is when you sell it on at least your buyer can set it to his swing.
Have adjusted mine and it looks no different might on a robot but not me.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 9, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How do these adjustable heads work.  So you rotate the clubhead and clearly that makes it either open or closed relative to where it started.  Do you just then grip it so it's square - and that's it?  I just can't picture in my head how the lofting up/down then works.  Guess it just does.
		
Click to expand...

The adapter has a bend in it so that if you turn it a certain way the loft is reduced & vice versa. Most don't  do anything to the face angle. The ones which adjust the face angle are a waste of time. If you put the club flat on the ground, then grip the club, fair enough, but if you orient the face by adjusting your grip then you effectively negate any built in face angle adjustment.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 9, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How do these adjustable heads work.  So you rotate the clubhead and clearly that makes it either open or closed relative to where it started.  Do you just then grip it so it's square - and that's it?  I just can't picture in my head how the lofting up/down then works.  Guess it just does.
		
Click to expand...


Take a look at the adapter. It has a 'cam' in the middle between the head and the shaft which sits on a ring inside the hosel. Clever bit of engineering really as it is slight more complicated design. With Titleist adapters they use two rings and it gets out of the opening and closing the clubface when the loft is altered if you do not want it to. Many more settings than the TM ones.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 9, 2019)

Ps it is important to match the tool to the head 

The old silver TM adapters have a lower torque setting compared to the white ones.


----------

